# Corel Painter Problem - rund = eckig



## gefrierbrand (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Zeichentablett von Wacom und Corel Painter und bekomme keine runden Sachen hin...die sind immer leicht pixelig! Wie kann man das optimieren?

Danke!


----------



## stelis (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo.
Versuch mal einen weicheren Pinsel zu benutzen, wie z.b. die einer Airbrushmiene.



stelis


----------

